# ESX Q475.1 Monoblock by Zed Audio Amplifier Old School SQ Made in USA Rare



## Skees (May 22, 2010)

ESX Q475.1 monoblock amp. This is my amp for sale. It is in great condition as you can see from the pictures. I am running newer zed audio amplifiers and I am selling this to purchase a DSP. 

ESX Q475.1 Monoblock by Zed Audio Amplifier Old School SQ Made in USA Rare | eBay


----------

